# Race to Sub x Pyraminx!



## SpiFunTastic (May 11, 2019)

Hello! Fellow cubers! This is sub x in Pyraminx forum! I hope to see many reply's!
Scrambles -
1.B' R U' R B' R' B' L' U' R' L b
2. U B' U L' B R U' B U' l' r b'
3. R L U B R L' R B' L' B R u' r'
4. B U R' B' U L' B U' B R' U r' b
5. L B' L' R' U B' U R' B L' R u r

I wanted to make this forum to see how fast an average Pyraminx solver is!


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

*Race to Sub 4 
Pyraminx*
3.35, (5.17), (2.94), 3.69, 4.43 = 3.82

*Successful! *


----------



## 3Squareheadz (May 21, 2019)

(5.73), 8.24, (13.68), 7.53, 12.76 = 9.51. I am really inconsistent.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 30, 2019)

Week 1
Cube: X-Man Bell Pyraminx
Goal: Sub-9

1. 7.63
2. 9.38
*3. (4.29)*
*4. (DNF)*
5. 9.82

*Average of 5: 8.94*

Whew, barely a success


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 30, 2019)

Goal: sub 8

Avg of 5: 7.75

Times: 
1. 7.03
2. 7.40
3. 8.83
4. (6.41)
5. (10.15)

Lol bad


----------



## Brayden Adams (Jul 31, 2019)

Race to Sub 8!
Puzzle: X-Man Bell
Average: 7.00!
1: 7.56
2: (9.38)
3: 6.69
4: (5.74)
5: 6.76
Very Happy!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cube: Yuxin Huanglong
Goal: Sub 3.5
Average: 3.09
1. 3.59
2. (4.02)
3. (1.86)
4. 3.44
5. 2.26

Saved by the counting 2.26


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 18, 2019)

sub 2.8
Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-18
avg of 5: 2.76

Time List:
1. 2.75 B' R U' R B' R' B' L' U' R' L b 
2. 2.39 U B' U L' B R U' B U' l' r b' 
3. (1.87) R L U B R L' R B' L' B R u' r' 
4. (8.64+) B U R' B' U L' B U' B R' U r' b 
5. 3.13 L B' L' R' U B' U R' B L' R u r
barely made it lol


----------



## SpiFunTastic (Aug 19, 2019)

Ghost Cuber said:


> sub 2.8
> Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-18
> avg of 5: 2.76
> 
> ...


Nice! I watch you on YouTube btw!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 19, 2019)

i would do this buti don have a pyraminx


----------

